# Swapping batteries - does not update battery percent.



## Takenover83 (Jul 25, 2013)

If I take the battery that is in my Droid X out and insert a 2nd different battery, the battery percent does not update. How do I fix this or find out the correct percent of the battery?

Example: First battery says %90. 
Power Down. Insert 2nd battery. Reboot
2nd Battery says %90.


----------



## Takenover83 (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I have figured out the problem. I purchased this Droid X used. It came with four 1500mah batteries. Of the four, only one I believe is OEM after inspecting the batteries. Three of the batteries are missing the M logo in the Top Right Corner (Next to where it says BATTERY PACK). Also if you navigate to "/sys/devices/platform/cpap_battery/power_supply/battery" and open "Powersupply-charge-full-design" it shows 500 on the three NONE oem batteries, and shows 1500 for the OEM battery. I believe this is why it stays on 1% percent forever and the battery stats were not updating correctly. The OEM battery is showing signs of swelling, so I will have to try to find a new one, that is not fake/counterfeit.


----------

